# Indian car thread



## United-States-of-America

Hi, I need some pictures of Indian Cars. I'm a major car freak.


----------



## cayenne

<img src=http://img135.exs.cx/img135/8956/fordfusion8gz.jpg>


----------



## Naga_Solidus

TATA Safari DICOR (Indian-designed SUV, it features 300Nm of torque):










More pics coming soon


----------



## cncity

some more Indian cars..


----------



## RajKhalsa

Some more cars...

*Mahindra Scorpio*





























*Mahindra Classic*











*Mahindra Bolero*




















*Hindustan Ambassador (New Model)*




















*DC Design GO*





























*DC Design Infidel*




















*DC Design Gaia*





































*DC Design/Reva NXG Electric Car*











*Reva G-Wiz Automatic Electric Car*









Each car can be customized with a bewildering array of colors and designs.

































































*Tata Aria*
























































*Tata Indica*





























*Tata Indigo*




















*Tata Indigo Advent*





























*Tata Safari 4x4*






































*Tata TL*





























*Tata Telco*





























*Tata Sumo*











*Tata Indigo Marina*




















*Tata Indiva*




















*Tata Xover*


----------



## firmanhadi

Tata makes some of the most awful looking cars in existence. They should seriously consider hiring people from DC Design!


----------



## Jai

I really don't like Tata's smaller cars, though they seem to sell very well (including abroad) but their SUVs and trucks are off the hook. Look nice and a helluva lot of fun to drive.

Their new model mid-size and SU Wagons that will soon start production like the Aria, Indiva and Xover look nice. But then, any car that has Xenon lights has my vote.


----------



## Effer

Wow! I really like the Mahindra SUV's and the DC's!


----------



## adidas

Here is a link to MUMBAI'S MOTOR SHOW

http://www.cityblogger.com/photos/motorshow?page=2


----------



## Intoxication

RajKhalsa said:


> Some more cars...


I like the one on the left :wink2:


----------



## nitin shekhar

Skyscraper_guy said:


> I like the one on the left :wink2:


so you like she-male!!!


----------



## Chibcha2k

i've always like these cars...


----------



## centralized pandemonium

I like the M&M SUVs. Their Classic is really a classic.


----------



## Mekky II

This one would be able to interest european market, how much it costs ?


----------



## sequoias

This looks lot like a Jeep Wrangler here in the US. Must be a Indian Jeep rip off. It looks nice, though.


----------



## Jai

Actually, not a jeep rip off, but both the model types from American company Jeep (Willys ==> AMC ==> Chrysler) and the Mahindra have a common ancestor.

In WW2, Mahindra & Mahindra was selected to assemble the famous GP (General Purpose) vehicle, i.e. the forerunner model of the "Jeep" -- the only other company legally allowed to do so. (Many militaries adopted the jeep design, including a crappy Soviet knockoff, but M&M was the only other company in the world with the rights to market and sell a civilian model.)

M&M Jeeps were used extensively in the Asian theater of WW2, and after the war, and after independence, civilian variants were sold by Mahindra, and by Willys. Mahindras were a fixture on Indian roads for as long as there was the country.
























































Nowadays Mahindra focuses on SUVs, but I will always be partial to the Classic model line.


----------



## Jai

Mekky II said:


> This one would be able to interest european market, how much it costs ?


Not sure. I know the Indigo station wagon has only been recently launched in India. It wil likely find its way to Europe very soon, if not already.

The Aria, Indiva and Xover are all near-build concept cars first shown in recent autoshows around the world. They (or assembly line derivitives, I think) are going to be the new generation models of Tata. They are all being designed with the European market in mind, after the spectacular success of the Tata Indica around the world and Europe especially (also marketed under the Rover brandname there.)

From what I understand, they are going to sell 2 different versions of their models -- one suited for Indian roads, and one for European. The Indica had minimal differences between the ones sold in the 2 markets, but these new models will be specifically designed for Europe.

Chibcha2k,
The old Hindustan motors Ambassador, based off the Morris Oxford, was for many years the only car model offered in India.










After the blossoming of local and foreign models sold by new Indian car companies, they finally realized the old 'Amby' was getting long in the tooth.

They recently started several new models with a complete restyling of the car. The aim was to cash in on the nostalga and cult popularity of the car with a series of 'retro' looking models, without comprimizing the cheap price, ruggedness and affordability.


----------



## Chibcha2k

really nice cars :happy:

BTW Tata came to Colombia like two years ago, they sold the indicar and the 4x2 pickup....dunno why indicars didn't do so good, neither as taxis or private cars...i like their design, and they were backed by Hyundai here, so their aftersale service was quite good. It's a shame, because Tatas are really nice cars.


----------



## dinp

TATA cars not only look dreadful, but are made of jam too. By that I mean the build quality aint what it could be. :no:


----------



## Jai

Wow, lot of TATA haters coming out. I'm not a fan of small cars in general, but I don't see how Tata can be singled out for being especially bad looking. All new compacts look the same.

Anyway, I last went to India early this summer. Had the chance to drive a new Tata Indica, and a Ford Icon (I until recently had a 97 Ford Escort LX with lotsa engine mods, so I felt right at home with them two.) Being a bit of a car nut (and having a cousin that is a mechanic) I flogged it pretty good in an illegal test drive whipping around Malad. The build isn't terrible, a bit spartan and flimsy, a bit harder to control (but I put it down to rain and that it was my first time driving on the other side of the road) but so are other cars in that price range. Cars in India are generally cheaper and lighter, but when you take into account that traffic means people drive twice as slow, safety design can be a bit more relaxed.

Each Tata model fills a niche place in the market.. cheap, cheerful and reliable. Even with literally every auto manufactuerer in the world -- American, Euro, Japanese and Korean -- now selling locally built models of their cars, the Tata cars still have a much higher marketshare. 

Foreign models are usually more upmarket and more expensive. However with the new lines coming out, its obvious Tata's aiming for those market segments, by introducing a quality build, more expensive car. With Tata's all-India reach and service, I'd expect them to do quite well as well.

Though I would hate to take anything smaller than a Sumo on a monsoony interstate through the mountains... yikes.


----------



## cayenne

Ford(India)'s once popular best seller...the Ford 'Ikon'..now sold mostly to rental/taxi fleets and boy racers.....this one a modded version....




























Honda Siel (India's) best model in India,the 'old' 'City'......favorite of 'modders'...i think it is one of the best sedan designs ever......here are some modded versions.....


----------



## cayenne

The only electric car made in India, the 'Reva'.....on the streets of London...


----------



## cayenne

Some more 'auto' images from India....

A 'FIAT' auto dealership in the city of Cochin.....









Maruti 'Zen'... apopular economy hatchback....









The old cj jeep made by Mahindra Motor....only for enthusiasts and off-roaders


















An old Mahindra cj at an off-roading event in Bangalore, India.....


----------



## cayenne

Ford (India) Fiesta based INXS concept car at the 2006 New Delhi Auto Expo.....


----------



## cayenne

More pics from the 2006 New Delhi Auto Expo........a panorama, both dopmestic and foreign autos....

Maruti Wagon R









Skoda Octavia(VW India)....Barracuda









Maruti Swift Sport....


















Skoda(VW India) Yeti....concept









Delphi show car...









Mitsubishi(India) Cedia sedan....









Audi A8...









Audi(VW India) con't.....









TATA Motors Indica Silhouette concept.....


















Mahindra Motor Commando.......


















Ford (India).. Mustang intro to the indian market.....









to be continued...........


----------



## cayenne

New delhi Auto Expo continued.....a panorama

The Ford Mustang...con't









The Honda pavilion....F1 car!!









Mahindra Motor Scorpio Hybrid



























The 'new' Honda Civic









Ford (India) Endeavor









Smart car









Magna...concept car 









TATA Motor Indigo XL.....




































to be continued.....


----------



## Naga_Solidus

cayenne said:


> Mahindra Motor Scorpio Hybrid


Any idea when this will be released? This sort of stuff should be highly encouraged in India. Also, will they make an HEV version of the facelifted Scorpio?



cayenne said:


> TATA Motor Indigo XL.....


Will this Indigo XL also have wood trim as an option? It should, considering the projected Rs. 600,000-800,000 ($13,224.60-17,632.80) pricetag


----------



## cayenne

The 2006 New delhi Auto Show con't........

Coupe by DC Designs, based on Honda(India) Accord...


















[TATA Motor Indica hatchback variants........'DLZ' and 'XETA'...


















TATA Motor 'X OVER' concept.....production ready fall 2006....









Alfa Romeo.....sports coupe.....









Maruti-Suzuki Escudo SUV....


















Mitsubishi EVO.....









The exotic too....Lamborghini Gallardo.....









Honda Hybrid's.....the 'Insight' 









and the Honda 'FCX'....









The VW Phaeton..Why??...looks like an Oldsmobile to me.....


----------



## dinp

I'm amazed at the amount of guises that hideous Tata Indica takes, is there no imagination? :dunno:


----------



## MumbaiMustBTaller

Dans said:


> didn´t knew indians could make cars. Can the people there afford to buy then?



We just build the cars to stare at them. Then we ride on a bullock cart to a call centre.


----------



## MumbaiMustBTaller

Amit said:


> To Martuh from Amsterdam..
> 
> The picture you posted here was highly uncalled for in this forum on Indian car thread. You can continue to be arrogant and live in ignorance with a frozen image of India. But when under the sweeping wave of globalization, your job is outsourced to India and you loose in competition, we are not going to shed a single tear about it. You can then seek a job with the legal prostitutes and drug sellers in Amsterdam.
> 
> If you sling mud on others, you will get back buckloads of it on your face too.



Whoa there!!! Im pretty sure he was just kidding...and do what you preach...you just made a racial comment against the Dutch.


----------



## cayenne

The "Minute" a design concept by DC Designs, an indian specialty coach builder based on the Maruti Swift......


----------



## cayenne

A popular product in the mid-size range from Honda(India), the CITY.....


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

*...*



dinp said:


> Its absolutely vile, please say its a joke


so how far up ur ass is ur head

r u kidding me that car is abs sexy



btw does anyone know if the Chevy malibu (USA) is the same as the Aveo in India


----------



## dinp

itsmevishal2k4 said:


> so how far up ur ass is ur head
> 
> r u kidding me that car is abs sexy
> 
> 
> 
> btw does anyone know if the Chevy malibu (USA) is the same as the Aveo in India


Far enough to know a vomit-inducing car when I see one. I cannot believe how many guises that Tata Indica takes and how successful its been. They imported that plastic-tastic car to the UK badged as a Rover and within 18 months, Rover had folded (not necessarily a bad thing). Apart from being pretty spacious and relatively quick around urban areas its crap. For the same money you can have a Citroen C1, which has bags more character and isn't made of jam.

Look to Europe for the best cars and you can include American branded cars in that, because brands such as Ford and GM have European plants which manufacture cars that arent sold in the US


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM6d1DLd6dg


somehow its seems different from the indica

idk


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

OMG

fresh off the tabloids (at least for me)

http://in.news.yahoo.com/061120/137/69jpz.html

for those of u too lazy to click on the link its basically Mahindra will export upgraded versions of Scorpios to the US and sell them from Global Vehicals im not sure but those in the us is that geo the one with the really small old cars that are usually green for some resason 

any way i have way too much time on my hand and since im jus going to start driving soon (6month wait period after getitng permit im 16) i think im gonna get my paretns to sell the Pilot and buy the scorpio


----------



## Amit

*Indian S.U.V. Maker Plans to Enter United States Market*

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/17/business/worldbusiness/17auto.html

India’s leading sport utility maker plans to sell its S.U.V.’s and pickup trucks in the United States through an American distributor, bringing Indian-made vehicles to the United States for the first time. 

“Half of the global sales in S.U.V.’s and pickups is in the United States and we want to capture at least a fraction of that to start with,” said Pawan Goenka, president of the automotive division of Mahindra & Mahindra, the Indian manufacturer. The United States is the “ultimate market,” he said in a telephone interview from Mumbai.

Mahindra & Mahindra plans to sell its vehicles through Global Vehicles U.S.A., a distributor based in Alpharetta, Ga. Global would import the first group of the Indian vehicles in about a year and distribute them through a dealer network. The distributor said it had signed on 130 dealers so far and would add another 70 in the coming months.

*“No Indian company has dared so far” to enter the United States market, Mr. Goenka said. He added that the deal was a sign of a newfound confidence among Indian auto companies in their quality standards and cost-competitiveness. *

The deal comes at a time when global automakers are, conversely, beating a path to India to manufacture and sell a variety of models in an effort to tap the growing number of young, affluent Indians in a country of 1.1 billion. 

Just last week, Mahindra & Mahindra announced a joint venture with Renault to build a plant in India with a capacity of 500,000 cars a year, starting in 2009.

*In the United States, Mahindra plans to initially introduce a sport utility vehicle and a pickup. A diesel-electric hybrid version of the S.U.V. would follow. The hybrid, the first of its kind to be built in India, has just been developed. *

Mahindra makes the top-selling S.U.V. in India and is in the process of upgrading it to meet the stringent safety and emission regulations in the United States, the company said.

It was not clear whether the S.U.V.’s and pickups that Mahindra planned to export to the United States would run on diesel fuel or gasoline. All major manufacturers of diesel passenger vehicles except Mercedes-Benz have withdrawn from the United States market because of difficulties in meeting stricter standards for the 2007 model year. 

“As the market changes, we realize that even to stay on top of the Indian market, we need to be global players,” Mr. Goenka said.

*Mahindra, the world’s fourth-largest maker of tractors, already sells tractors for farming use in the United States and has three local assembly plants there.*

It is one of the smaller Indian automakers. It sold 150,000 vehicles in the year that ended in March. 

Mahindra and other leading Indian automakers like Maruti Udyog, owned by Suzuki Motor of Japan, and Tata Motors have been exporting to South Asian and African markets and, recently, to Europe as well.

Indian automakers exported 171,286 passenger cars in the fiscal year that ended in March, up 6 percent from the previous year, according to data released by the Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers.

*The Indian auto industry, however, is rapidly becoming an important hub for producing and exporting auto components. According to the Automotive Component Manufacturers’ Association, a trade group, exports from India could reach $25 billion by 2015 from the current $1.8 billion.*

Mahindra has joint ventures to sell its vehicles in South Africa and Europe, and a local distributor in Malaysia. It has manufacturing facilities in Uruguay, and will soon set up plants in Egypt and Russia.


----------



## Amit

dinp said:


> I cannot believe how many guises that Tata Indica takes and how successful its been. They imported that plastic-tastic car to the UK badged as a Rover and within 18 months, Rover had folded (not necessarily a bad thing). Apart from being pretty spacious and relatively quick around urban areas its crap. For the same money you can have a Citroen C1, which has bags more character and isn't made of jam.


MG Rover imported Tata Indica from India for *$7,000*. After minor changes, they renamed it City Rover and put a selling price of $13,000.. that is crazy!! No wonder the market response was lukewarm. They later reduced the price to $11,000 but that was not enough. 

The fault for Tata Indica/City Rover not selling well in UK lies with bad pricing by MG Rover. Tata Motors did their part by exporting a compact car for $7,000, a great price advantage which was squandered by MG Rover.

After MG Rover folded up and was bought by China's Nanjing Automobile, Tata Motors pulled out of the deal.


----------



## Amit

*Mahindra's hybrid SUV*

The hybrid version of Mahindra Scorpio SUV will have a good chance of doing well in the US market. It will be launched in India in 2 years, and maybe sometime after that in US. It will have excellent mileage.. 16 km/litre or 37 miles/gallon.. that is incredible!

I was pleasantly surprized in first place to know that Mahindra is coming up with a hybrid vehicle. Only Toyota and Ford have launched a hybrid version in US, and they are proving to be really popular. So an Indian company coming up with one in 2 years is really amazing, it shows that they are keeping up to date with critical technologies that can change the face of automobile industry.

On the same subject, Tata Motors has invested $80 million in developing a hydrogen powered fuel cell bus. A prototype will be ready in 1-2 years, although it may still not be commercially viable.


----------



## VikramRao

sequoias said:


> This looks lot like a Jeep Wrangler here in the US. Must be a Indian Jeep rip off. It looks nice, though.


Its actually not a rip off, its more of a celebration of the original design, Mahindra has been building Willy's jeeps since 1954 under an Agreement. Jeep to us is as Indian as it is American to you, we grew up with it. Now Mahindra builds SUVS, but that was a very limited edition and it rocked.


----------



## VikramRao

Dans said:


> didn´t knew indians could make cars. Can the people there afford to buy then?


Dude get an education, then a life.


----------



## VikramRao

TOM123 said:


> LOL :lol: :rofl:
> 
> This has got to be the most funny thread of all.
> 
> We have a group of pissed off people(probably indians) telling us that an indian company has developed some fabulous cars (overnight) that beat the european/american ones in every aspect. They have an excellent suspension and are very cheap too..
> 
> 
> These cars are being exported to the european markets by good brands and are doing a good business but unfortunately they cant be seen anywhere(probably they r invisible too....C'mon that is a real high-tech design)...
> 
> Later( to add credibility ) they claim the chasis design to have been made/taken from a british firm and the engines from the french...But these cars are still supposed to be called "100% INDIAN" ,"MADE IN INDIA BY TATA"
> 
> Whats more ,now they have developed a sports car that will put all your ferraris and porches to shame....
> 
> 
> LOLZ.... thats interesting
> 
> So whats next in the pipeline? TATA developing jet engines that would put ROLLS ROYCE and GE out of business?
> 
> Sorry, i cant stop laughing...
> :rofl: :rofl:


No where does it say that the Indian sports cars will put the Supercars to shame, theyre cheap and fun to drive, the point is we have our own companies, not like your Holdens and Fords owned by the Americans. I live in America, some Australian cars do make it here to the US like some Holden renamed the Pontiac GTO, prolly 10 people bought one, now they have the ford 500 which is downright nasty. didnt create any kind of stir. By the way jack ass the 70's called, they want all their archaic push rods back. (Then its bye bye Holden coz thats the technology they still use) Mahindra is the 4th largest Tractor manufacturer in the US and soon we will start selling pick ups as well. All u aussies can afford is to buy used toyota pick ups which japan throws your way, you might be laughing (at yourself) but in the end we will have the last laugh. Look at the forbes billionaire list while youre at it and tell me how many aussies are on there.

P.S :- Tata is giving GE a run for its money, just not in Jet Engines.....not yet at least.


----------



## DanteXavier

Way to reawaken a year old thread, dude. Did you check the date on this before you posted?


----------



## VikramRao

DanteXavier said:


> Way to reawaken a year old thread, dude. Did you check the date on this before you posted?


lol no I didnt !!


----------



## DanteXavier

VikramRao said:


> lol no I didnt !!


Lol, well you should've!:bash:

Eh, it's not that big of a deal. I had not originally seen this thread anyway. it was a decent read.


----------



## shivy

wtf vikram why can't you just ignore everything and stop being such an asshole. I was born and raised in India and I am optimistic to the future, but you are being ignorant and shutting down other countries. India still has its problems it is not even close to perfect, yet. SSC is a community where we can discuss development and not bash others. So please stop


----------



## VikramRao

shivy said:


> wtf vikram why can't you just ignore everything and stop being such an asshole. I was born and raised in India and I am optimistic to the future, but you are being ignorant and shutting down other countries. India still has its problems it is not even close to perfect, yet. SSC is a community where we can discuss development and not bash others. So please stop


as I said to someone else, get an education and then a life. I live in the US, I live and breathe automobiles here. some idiot in australia castigating India for not building good cars ? Please thats the pot calling the kettle black. Yes I agree on what you say about SSC but facts not fiction please. Maybe he should look at his own countries automotive demise instead of pointing fingers at India, when was the last time you ever craved buying a Holden ? India sure has its problems but Tata and Mahindra certainly overcomes them, so stop playing the devils advocate and start being proud of where you supposedly come from.


----------



## VikramRao

DanteXavier said:


> Lol, well you should've!:bash:
> 
> Eh, it's not that big of a deal. I had not originally seen this thread anyway. it was a decent read.


It is, I wonder what a Tata a would look like in 15 years, will they have a generic look or find their own design groove like Citreon and Renault. Im hoping for the latter.


----------



## weltfuhrer

no offence to vikramrao or other indians but indian cars aren't well known around the world. and so i find a thread as long as this on this topic quite hilarious.


----------



## VikramRao

weltfuhrer said:


> no offence to vikramrao or other indians but indian cars aren't well known around the world. and so i find a thread as long as this on this topic quite hilarious.


None taken, but I dont know why you find this thread HILARIOUS. 20 years ago if someone had told you that South Korea would give established players a run for their money by building cheap, reliable fun to drive autos we wouldn't believe them. JD power did place Hyundai above VW and Mercedes in their rating, now thats something I find hilarious. Its the same with Indian and Chinese automobiles, they will be around, that trickle is going to be a flood. Tata in a few weeks is going to showcase a car that costs about $2500. Might not be much, but it is enough for the big boys to sit up and take notice. Nissan, VW and GM have all promised a launch of a small car with similar prices in the next year or so.


----------



## DanteXavier

New tata TL Sprint pickup:










I like the look of it.


----------



## kronik

The body seems decent, but I don't like the grill at all. I saw some close up pictures, and its not that refined as any of the trucks sold in North America, but India never has had the truck/pickup/SUV culture, and its only just beginning to take root. 

Commendable effort by the Tata's, with the hope they'll better it each time.


----------



## rkramesh

^^

And u can see the new Tata Sumo based on this Pickup on the Team-Bhp pages...

http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/indian-car-scene/33406-scoop-new-tata-sumo-pics.html

Certainly a huge jump for the Sumo - Dunno if it has a diff Grill from the one sported by the Sprint

I feel the same way about the Grille on the Sprint - Too sharp and tacky - like an aftermarket add on almost. It could have had something stronger looking to go with the rest of the Body design...


----------



## Jai

rkramesh said:


> ^^
> 
> And u can see the new Tata Sumo based on this Pickup on the Team-Bhp pages...
> 
> http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/indian-car-scene/33406-scoop-new-tata-sumo-pics.html
> 
> Certainly a huge jump for the Sumo - Dunno if it has a diff Grill from the one sported by the Sprint
> 
> I feel the same way about the Grille on the Sprint - Too sharp and tacky - like an aftermarket add on almost. It could have had something stronger looking to go with the rest of the Body design...


----------



## VikramRao

Jai said:


>


Thanks for the pic, im still in two minds about the new Sumo. Im hoping the look grows on me, like the previous gen sumo the Victa did kind of catch my fancy. The new one certainly is a huge leap ahead of the old one. Im wondering if there is any upgrade in technology used like abs, airbags, 4 wheel discs, power steering or common rail diesel and if there are any engines with a turbo. The Indica Turbo has a sweet variable geometric turbo, wonder what the new Sumo will sport.


----------



## Mahratta

The new Sumo is definietely a good thing, cosmetically speaking it is a better fit to Indian roads, the other one looked like a friggin police vehicle

Vikram, I thought that the old Sumo had airbags. Are you referring to the newer curtain airbags or just airbags in general? Also, ABS would be a plus on Indian roads for sure, as conventional brakes only beat ABS on gravel and snow, but on Indian roads ABS would be a big plus

I think there is a TD isnt there


----------



## Mahratta

Rapid said:


> I bet you think putting the laughing icons in your posts and telling everyone you think this is funny in order to would piss the Indians off, making them think you are far ahead of the them. Well, I'm afraid to say that India is booming, and the engineers that are developing there are now top class, over-jumping the Americans in terms of quality and design and matching up with the Europeans (with the money being pumped into India, there is no doubt that education will be widespread, as India has the most universities in the world). Imagine 300 million people attending higher education. Many great people will emerge.
> 
> If you firmly want to be represented by your ideas, you wouldn't create a new account for expressing each one of them. Look at the truth: you dont like your ideas! Otherwise, you would be proud of them enough to tell everyone who you really are!


Very good! The first rational response I have read! :applause:


----------



## indianpride

shivy said:


> wtf vikram why can't you just ignore everything and stop being such an asshole. I was born and raised in India and I am optimistic to the future, but you are being ignorant and shutting down other countries. India still has its problems it is not even close to perfect, yet. SSC is a community where we can discuss development and not bash others. So please stop



How about you stop being an ass? Vikram is just refuting some nonsense posted by an illiterate and moronic imbecile. 


To the people who claim that India is not making quality cars: Just give it sometime, India is now the worlds fastest growing auto market and things are really taking off. In a few years TATA, Mahindra, etc will be known around the world. With each car, these companies are improving their quality and technology.


----------



## icracked

I hope this concept turn into a reality and be available here in the United States. It looks very nice and I would buy one.


----------

